

Ask: Best Hack Toys - DanielBMarkham

So on a lighter note, let's say it's time to create the perfect hacking den. You've got the USB nerf guns, you've got the squirt guns. So what's next? Pinball games? Billiards? Darts? Laser Tag?<p>What's the best hack toys to increase productivity with the team when you need to take a few minutes' break?
======
brk
Beer!

The cause of, and solution to, all of the worlds problems.

------
aaroneous
An indoor remote controlled helicopter, a yo-yo, a tennis ball are my current
distractions. I've seen pinball, foosball, ping pong, and pool all work well
in an office setting, but video games are generally too involved for the
casual 15min distraction. Unless, of course, you're making video games.

------
rms
I'm a big fan of Guitar Hero. I can confidently state that I will beat
everyone here. I am really looking forward to getting moved into an office so
I can sit there and play Guitar Hero all day. Productivity is very relative.

------
DanielBMarkham
I'm thinking pinball.

Its got enough of an addictive quality to keep you busy for a few minutes, but
games usually don't last 40 hours like some video games would. Plus -- it's
very physical and analog.

Of course, laser tag would be awesome too, but you'd need a heckuva big
office.

